
Apply HN: Trely – Outsourcing on Demand for Latam - luisguzman
Trely is a outsourcing platform that offer on-demand services for Latam made by curated freelancers.<p>Initially we are working with design and copywriting services.<p>For every task generated we take between 20-30% of the money.<p>Trely solves two problems of the current outsourcing space for latam. And in consequence of solving that 2 problems we offer 3 great improvements.<p>Problems:<p>1. Freelancers usually take more work than they should. And we get it. It&#x27;s hard for a freelancer say no to a contract&#x2F;work&#x2F;gig because is the way they make a living.
But this often end in a big workload and then delayed deliveries of their tasks.<p>2. Companies&#x2F;entrepreneurs spend a good amount of time looking for a good freelance when they have to outsource some work. Checking the portafolio, the references, the reviews, the background. And then, the conversation between freelancer-company can have between 8-15 emails before the work is begun. Next depending on the work size the delivery in no less than a week.<p>Solutions that trely offers:<p>1. We look, interview, and vet the freelancers before we accept them in our platform. We look in their resumes, portafolio, background, and references. Then we make them 3 test and the result is that we work only with 15% of the initial candidates.<p>2. Companies only need to fill a detailed form of their needs and a freelancer can take the job. They can select a time frame of delivery. If the clients are in a rush the price increase.<p>3. As consequence of #1 and #2 the freelancers only take and work one task at a time. Our platafform only allow freelancers to take one job and delivered fast mantaining top quality. This allowed us to offer services on-demand (24 hours or less depending on the task).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trely.co<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;olBBWpDOiiU  (spanish)<p>PD: Sorry if my text have typos. I&#x27;m working hard on improve my english :)
======
bestattack
Oh "Latam" = Latin America, correct?

Are you taking on any jobs yourself, or sending every task to a freelancer?
How do you maintain the quality of the work?

~~~
luisguzman
Correct, our initial target would be Latin America.

We've taken freelance jobs but no the ones that comes through Trely. Just
recommendations from our old clients.

And we take just the necessary for paying the bills.

We are really betting on this startup :)

For the quality thing. We have a system that for every job made by the
freelancers the client can vote between 1-5 "stars". If the job review is
below 3 we personally check the requirement and the work and we made a
decision at this point. The client can get a refund or we explain why we
believe the job was done correctly and the freelance gets paid.

------
gpsgay
Hello, Interesting, do you have any customers / freelancers yet? The site does
not seem to be working correctly.

~~~
luisguzman
Yes. We are currently working with 10 selected customers. At this moment our
logistic is working with third party apps like slack, typeform and internal
tools developed by us that allow us launch the services in a mvp.

Our final platform is currently at 70% and should be finished and launch soon
:) In the case of freelancers, we have associate 84 designers and 19 writers.
All of them from Latam

